# Kappeln wattwürmer



## TARKUS (23. Dezember 2006)

Hallo , 
gibt es in und um kappeln herum noch ein anderes Geschäft das Wattwürmer verkauft als das Geschäft im kappelner hafen ?
Tarkus


----------



## gerdi49 (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kappeln wattwürmer*

warum,zu teuer


----------



## Klaus-a. (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kappeln wattwürmer*

Fisherman's Partner,

24340 Eckernförde

Bachstr. 10

Tel.: 04351/2330


----------



## meeresdrachen (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kappeln wattwürmer*

Moin Klaus-a.

das war mal Fisherman´s Partner.
Ist jetzt wieder privat.
Aber sonst stimmen deine Angaben.
Mit Petri Heil
meeresdrachen aus Kiel

Watt wär´n wa ohne Wattwurm?


----------



## Karstein (24. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Kappeln wattwürmer*

Dirk Sennholz DS-Angelcenter Flensburg Weiche.

Aber bei Frank Piotter am Kappelner Hafen ist es doch am einfachsten?


----------

